# New pics: testing the new 5D



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Finally spent a few minutes shooting with the new camera. Used the good ole' 100mm 2.8 Macro lens and a 580 above the tank. The tank is VERY crowded, sorta my holding tank for taking pics of fish and then letting them stay there 'till I take them back to the store. Here is a sampling, much more on the site (egfoto.com)

Harlequin Rasbora 









Cardinal Tetra









Split Tail Guppy









Hatchet









Rio Tetra









"Unknown" Tetra (yeah, it's a tetra that behaves like a goby, perches a lot)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like the camera is going to work out well for you.


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

awesome colors, did you crop these pictures? the lines are a little chizzle


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

^^ scratch that, itt's just the resize of the site.

guppy picture is my favorite


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pics! 

And hey...you stuck with Canon! What happened to switching to Nikon?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Mike, I am getting more into Portrait photography, and so this was a very logical choice. 5D is an insane portrait/wedding body.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice pics. Looks like you got a good hold on how to use the camera. I just got a Sony DSC-H2 but havent had much time to play with it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice shots! When I bought my 30D, the 5D was the one I lusted after, but couldn't quite swing the $$.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Looks good, Ed.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

paradise said:


> "Unknown" Tetra (yeah, it's a tetra that behaves like a goby, perches a lot)


I think this guy is _Characidium fasciatum_, or a close relative. I had one of those guys and loved him... he was so unusual, perching on branches and hanging out observing everything else in the aquarium. He lived about five years I think... if I find another like him I'll be getting him.

The Baensch atlas says:


> Species and subspecies can be found in every watercourse and pond in Brazil and are difficult to tell apart because of insufficient details in intial descriptions... There are said to be about 50 species; the description for _C. fasciatum_ may be regarded as a summary of the _fasciatum_ as a group.


Very cool photo! Have not seen one of these in a while.

Loved all the pictures, especially the split-tail guppy.


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweet pics!
that unknown tetra is a darter tetra of some kind.


----------

